# Amick Reservoir Galion Ohio



## afannin1179 (May 4, 2013)

My dad and I went fishing there tonight. I rigged up a slip bobber and a tube jig to try for some crappie but struck out on the crappie. I ended up catching one channel cat and my dad caught 3 bass and 1 channel cat. All in all it was a good night. We were only there about 2 hours. Think I would like to try it from a boat, fished from the shore tonight. Does anyone know of any good ways to catch crappie?


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

afannin1179 said:


> My dad and I went fishing there tonight. I rigged up a slip bobber and a tube jig to try for some crappie but struck out on the crappie. I ended up catching one channel cat and my dad caught 3 bass and 1 channel cat. All in all it was a good night. We were only there about 2 hours. Think I would like to try it from a boat, fished from the shore tonight. Does anyone know of any good ways to catch crappie?


Best way to Catch Crappie, is with a slip bobber usually 3-5 ft down with light jig tip with minnows. If you know how deep the fish are holding, adjust bobber to that depth. Give a very occasional lite shake for slow takers


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

There's a bunch of yellow perch in powers res up the road. If you have a small boat to out in it's easy to get on them.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

HookSet Harvey said:


> There's a bunch of yellow perch in powers res up the road. If you have a small boat to out in it's easy to get on them.


Are you guys fishing these lakes like you do Erie for perch? Are crappie minnows the bait of choice?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes Minny's work great and same set up as Erie pretty much. Just watch that boat ramp, it's short and drops off in a hurry.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks, I will be giving it a look later this spring.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I use my ice gear off my kayak with my lowrance and the ice transducer to find em. Usually it's not far off the pumphouse


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

I will be in a Basshunter type of rig, small and perfect for this size of water. Will be looking for ya.


----------

